# Commercial kitchen for rent los Angeles



## rawbeautyfood (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi!
I'm looking for a commercial kitchen that is permitted for both catering and wholesale manufacturing as im starting a pre packaged food line to be sold at local shops. Ideally the kitchen would be near silver lake echo park downtown area. Please let me know of anything!
Best!
Stacey


----------

